# Marine training accident last night in NV



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My youngest sister's step son was one of 7 marines who were killed in a training accident last night.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear that Bob, my condolences to you and the family.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm real sorry to hear that Bob. I'm sure there are quite a number of people that have been impacted by this tragedy. I offer my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> My youngest sister's step son was one of 7 marines who were killed in a training accident last night.



Oh, no ..... I'm so sorry. I saw that terrible story on the news this morning. :sad:


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I am very sorry to hear that Bob. I saw something about that on the news and had not felt up to reading more about it quite yet.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry Bob! My kid goes for the same training exercises in Nevada next month. He's also at Lejeune.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My sincerest condolences Bob. 

David


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

That is very sad


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

My condolences to you and your family, Bob. Very sad..


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Sincere condolences. May the road rise to meet him.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

My condolences to your family Bob. It's even more tragic when warriors survive combat and then die at home in training accidents.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Our condolences and prayers to yourself and your family. May the angels guide his spirit home where he will continue to watch over you all.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

My deepest condolences to you and your family!


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My condolences to you & your family. It was so awful to hear this on the news today.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

ah no, Bob I am so sorry. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Aaron served 5 yrs in the Marines with one tour in Afghanistan. He was due to be out at the end of May and was going to move back in with his dad and step mom, my sister while he continued his education.
He was very proud to be a Marine!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

so sorry to hear about this and being so short just makes it that much worse. at least he is in a good place now. 

i know it may not be close in your mind now, but the only good that can ever come out of these horrible tragedies is if they can be prevented so that other warriors don't have to be lost in the same way. the military usually does a good job in this area but sometimes pressure from the victims makes em do even better.

regardless, may he RIP


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Bob, I am so very sorry. 

The deal is that parents go first. It's so hard to experience when this isn't the case.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. We hope to have him home early next week. 
My sister and brother in law have said they don't want to be alone this week so the other six of us have taken turns keeping them company. Most of us are there for the most part. The seven of us are very close.
My brother in law initially read about it on the web while he was at work. That made him nervous because he realized it was his son's company. In trying to get more info he called his ex wife in California to see if she had found out anything. They were on the phone when the Marine came to the ex wife's door with the terrible news. Within a few mins they were at Kent's door. 
They try very hard to be at both parents houses at the same time in the case of them not living together.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh bob, so very sad to hear this. godspeed to your step-nephew, and god's grace and comfort to you and his entire family.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

My deepest sympathy for you and your family. So tragic.


----------

